# Plans on Tegu enclosure



## cabral (Oct 15, 2009)

hy everyone, im about to start building the permanent cage for my BW tegu renato, 
it will be 7x3x3 feet, its not bigger cause it wont fit in my room. Renato is now living in a 130cm long 55cm deep enclosure, and he is about 80-82 cm long right now,so his actual enclosure is a little small for him.

it will be 7x3x3 feet, with sliding front glass doors.
if there are any ideas on what i can add to my enclosure please let me know because im about to get the wood ! 
thanks


----------



## Jolio (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey, 

I have a custom bulit 6x3x3ft viv. Front sliding doors that are set up from the floor some 8 to 9 inch to allow substrate to burrow. I have a 4ft 10% UV tube running across the back. 
I'm using top soil and mulch as substarte after chatting to people on here and Jolio seems to love it. I have a raised 2x2ft basking platform about a 1ft from the floor. This is made from natural slate on a frame of timber. This is his basking site and an loves it. I have some large stones so he could learn to climb up to it, he know does it on his own in such a dainty fashion, lol.
To the front of the basking site (near the glass) i have a kitty litter tray purely for soaking and aiding humidity as the basking light and background heater (ceramic) are close by and produce the heat to evaporate the water. The other end i have a small area in a corner that is portioned off for his drinking water and food bowl. I offer food in a bowl in viv in week cos i'm up before him and he's happy with that, then bring him out for food at weekends. 
I tried to make a burrow for him in the opposite end to basking platform, i have various hides (cork barks) throughout the viv too, but he decided he'd move a piece of cork and a lot of substrate to under the basking platform and create a burrow there. That was so rewarding to watch his natural behaviour, his previous owner didnt even provide a basking point or a hide!!!

To be honest he doesn't use all of his space but its there if he decides he wants to walk round and move stuff about. i certainly wouldn't make it any smaller as he'd dwarf it. My plan is to extend his basking platform and add another light, when i move his viv to the basement, where i'm gonna set up all my big vivs. 

Hope ths helps. I also wanna add some greenary (fake plastic plants) too soon.


----------



## cabral (Oct 16, 2009)

hey joilo, i think ur cage is great, i really like it , i would LOVE to see some pictures if possible. will that cage be the full grown tegu cage?? (6x3x3) or will u upgrade him to a bigger one in the future...

i really like ur enclosure and thanks u very much, i repeat I WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS  !

santiago .


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

cabral said:


> hey joilo, i think ur cage is great, i really like it , i would LOVE to see some pictures if possible. will that cage be the full grown tegu cage?? (6x3x3) or will u upgrade him to a bigger one in the future...
> 
> i really like ur enclosure and thanks u very much, i repeat I WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS  !
> 
> santiago .


My cage is 8x3x3 it has two opening front doors and a 2ft lip for supstrate on the bottom. It has another lip on the top and i use a mixture of commercial grade substrates. But im gonna probably move to top soil and mulch sounds like a good substrate and way cheaper i use a power sun 100w and a 7% uvb that streches accross one side but i will be putting in two 4ft 10.0 across the back of the cage when i open up the rest of the cage.


----------

